# καταγγελία γυναίκας ιδιώτη



## sarant (Jul 25, 2012)

*Συνελήφθη δημόσια υπάλληλος με βάση καταγγελία γυναίκας ιδιώτη*

Σε ένα πολυνήμα για τα επαγγελματικά θηλυκά, ο Ζάζουλας είχε γράψει:


Zazula said:


> Έστω ότι δεν θέλω να γράψω _ιδιώτης_ όταν το υποκείμενο είναι γυναίκα (λογικό το βρίσκω). Το ΛΝΕΓ δίνει _*ιδιώτρια*_ για το θηλυκό, ενώ το ΛΚΝ κάνει την πάπια. Τα παλιά λεξικά έχουν το _*ιδιώτις*_ που όμως παραείναι λόγιο, η δε αναμενόμενη νεοελληνική εξέλιξή του είναι _*ιδιώτιδα*_. Ναι, αλλά με τόσα -_τισσα_ (από αρσενικά σε -_της_), εύλογο είναι κάποιοι να σκεφτούν το _*ιδιώτισσα*_. Το διαδίκτυο προς το παρόν βρίσκεται σε τρομερή αμηχανία.



Από τις σημερινές ειδήσεις (π.χ. http://www.tanea.gr/ellada/article/?aid=4740617)
Είχε προηγηθεί καταγγελία γυναίκας ιδιώτη, η οποία δραστηριοποιείται στον χώρο του επαγγελματικού τουρισμού σκαφών, 

Ευτυχώς δεν έγραψαν "συνελήφθη γυναίκα δημόσιος υπάλληλος", όμως το δίλημμα που τόσο ωραία περιγράφει ο Ζάζουλας το έλυσαν προτιμώντας τη λύση "γυναίκα ιδιώτης". Το οποίο όμως είναι άγαρμπο στη γενική γιατί μπορεί έστω και στιγμιαία να μπερδευτεί με τη γυναίκα ενός ιδιώτη. (Βέβαια, στη σημερινή δημοσιογραφία κανείς πια δεν λέει γυναίκα για τη σύζυγο, μόνο σύντροφο λένε -αλλά κι αυτό χωρίς άρθρο δεν δείχνει το φύλο).

Το ΛΚΝ, είπαμε, προσπερνάει το ερώτημα του θηλυκού της λ. ιδιώτης ενώ το ΛΝΕΓ δίνει "ιδιώτρια" που έχει ελάχιστες γκουγκλιές.

Οι αρχαίοι είχαν "η ιδιώτις", βέβαια, αλλά την αντέχετε τη γενική;

Ο Νίκελ είχε σχολιάσει (με χαμογελάκι και ξέρω με ποιο πνεύμα): Κάπως έτσι διαιωνίζονται τα ιδιώτις και τα ομόηχα (ιδιώτης). Γιατί με το ιδιώτις ξέρεις ότι το πολύ να σε στραβοκοιτάξει ο Σαραντάκος και η παρέα του. Με το ιδιώτρια κινδυνεύεις να σε στραβοκοιτάνε όλοι.

Παραφράζοντας τον Τσόρτσιλ θα έλεγα ότι με το ιδιώτις θα σε στραβοκοιτάνε μόνιμα ενώ με το ιδιώτρια αύριο το πρωί μπορεί να σταματήσουν να σε στραβοκοιτάνε. 

Θέλω να πω, εγώ πείστηκα να δοκιμάσω το "ιδιώτρια".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 25, 2012)

Αν και καταλαβαίνω τη λογική της «ιδιώτριας», ποιος είναι ο αντίλογος στο να δοκιμάσουμε την «ιδιώτιδα» ή , πολύ περισσότερο, κτγμ, την «ιδιώτισσα»; Γιατί, για «ιδιωτίνα» δεν νομίζω...

Ας πούμε (επειδή τα φωνήεντα είναι όσα είναι):
προδότης > προδότρ(ι)α αλλά και προδότισσα

αλλά και τα τοπικά:
Πειραιώτης > Πειραιώτισσα


----------



## sarant (Jul 25, 2012)

Νομίζω απαντάς μόνος σου για την ιδιώτισσα. 

Επειδή, απ' όσα λήγουν σε -ώτης, τα τοπικά έχουν θηλυκό σε -ώτισσα, αλλά τα άλλα σε -ώτρια.
Ταξιδιώτης, δεσμώτης, θιασώτης.

Και βέβαια, όσα λήγουν σε -ωτής, πάλι -ώτρια (μισθωτής, διαδηλωτής, κομμωτής, εκατοντάδες)


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 25, 2012)

Από
καταγγελία γυναίκας-ιδιώτη 
καταγγελία ιδιώτριας
καταγγελία ιδιώτισσας
καταγγελία ιδιώτιδος

ψηφίζω ιδιώτρια, μια χαρά επίσημο ακούγεται, σε αντίθεση με τη δικάστρια, που κινδυνεύεις να σε "δικάσει"


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 25, 2012)

Σε συνέχεια των πιο πάνω γκουγκλισμών, ας σημειώσω ότι η ιδιώτιδα μοιάζει να έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερη παρουσία και από τα άλλα τρία ενδεχόμενα (και από την ιδιώτρια).

Ας το ξαναδούμε και μετά από 3-4 χρόνια...


----------



## SBE (Jul 25, 2012)

Στο συγκεκριμένο τίτλο βεβαίως άνετα θα έμπαινε "με την καταγγελία ιδιώτη", αφού ο ιδιώτης μπορεί να είναι άντρας ή γυναίκα και αφού το ζητούμενο είναι η ανωνυμία του ιδιώτη (εκτός αν έχει κάποια ιδιαίτερη σημασία ότι η καταγγελία εγινε από γυναίκα).


----------



## bernardina (Jul 25, 2012)

Ανεξάρτητα από το τι θα διαλέξουμε για το θηλυκό του ιδιώτη, η συγκεκριμένη... ιδιότητα τι ακριβώς προσθέτει στην πληροφορία; Δεν θα ήταν αρκετό να πει_ Είχε προηγηθεί καταγγελία γυναίκας η οποία δραστηριοποιείται στον χώρο του επαγγελματικού τουρισμού σκαφών..._;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 25, 2012)

Γιατί όχι _ιδιώτρα_, τότε.


----------



## sarant (Jul 25, 2012)

Ιδιώτρα; Δεν είναι λαϊκός τύπος. Λες θιασώτρα ή ποιήτρα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 25, 2012)

Όχι, λέω _γαζώτρα_ και _κλέφτρα_. Αν και δεν βρίσκω την φούρια για θηλυκό στο _ιδιώτης_. Μια χαρά κάνεις την δουλειά σου με _ιδιωτική υπάλληλο_ και _ελεύθερη επαγγελματία_. Κι αν βρίσκεσαι σε τρελά δημοτικά κέφια, ρίχνεις κι ένα _ιδιωτική υπάλληλη_.


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2012)

Το θέμα είναι να σταματήσουμε να τους φοράμε μουστάκια και να αρχίσουμε όλοι, δόκιμοι και μη συγγραφείς και ιστογράφοι και δημοσιογράφοι να δοκιμάζουμε θηλυκούς τύπους μέχρι να βγει μέσα από την τριβή ποιοι θα είναι οι επικρατέστεροι. Δεν θα λειτουργήσει οπωσδήποτε σύμφωνα με προηγούμενα πρότυπα. Μια χαρά λέμε π.χ. _εργάτρια_, αλλά έχει από την άλλη επικρατήσει από παλιά η _συνεργάτιδα_. Η _ταξιδιώτισσα_ με σπρώχνει στην _ιδιώτισσα_, αλλά δεν μου αρέσουν λιγότερο η _ταξιδιώτρια_ και η _ιδιώτρια_ (ή η _δικάστρια_, άλλωστε). Θα ξέρουμε όμως στα σίγουρα μόνο μετά από πολλή τριβή. Και η τριβή με τα θηλυκά δεν είναι κακό πράγμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και η τριβή με τα θηλυκά δεν είναι κακό πράγμα.



Από εδώ το πας, από εκεί το πας...


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Από εδώ το πας, από εκεί το πας...


Δεν το πάω πουθενά. Γίνομαι παραστατικός για να θυμόμαστε μερικές ανάγκες της γλώσσας. Μα, κακά τα ψέματα, δεν είναι ηλίθιο να θέλουμε την τριβή με τα θηλυκά (αν μη τι άλλο, για να αναπαραχθούμε σαν κοινωνία), αλλά στη γλώσσα να είμαστε τόσο φαλλοκράτες και αρσενικοκεντρικοί και φοβικοί στους θηλυκούς τύπους και σιγά μη στάξει η ουρά του γαϊδάρου της γαϊδούρας. Είμαστε σαν γλώσσα πολύ πίσω σ' αυτόν τον τομέα, ας πούμε μερικά θηλυκά παραπάνω για να κερδίσουμε δρόμο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 25, 2012)

Τι να πούνε τα αγγλικά που έχουν θηλυκά ονόματα μόνο για 2-3 επαγγέλματα (αν εξαιρέσουμε τα σε -_woman_).


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 25, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Τι να πούνε τα αγγλικά που έχουν θηλυκά ονόματα μόνο για 2-3 επαγγέλματα (αν εξαιρέσουμε τα σε -_woman_).


Τα αγγλικά είναι πιο ουδέτερα
π.χ. το -er δεν είναι όπως το γερμανικό -er/-erin
-er (added to verbs) person or thing that does an action indicated by the root verb; used to form an agent noun.
μπορούμε να δώσουμε εμείς τέτοιο ορισμό για τα εις -ός ή -της;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 25, 2012)

Θηλυκά σε -ος υπήρχαν ανέκαθεν. Θηλυκά σε -ις, επίσης υπήρχαν ανέκαθεν αλλά άλλα έγιναν -ιδα κι άλλα -η. Και θηλυκά σε -της υπήρχαν, απλά καβάτζωσαν τις ιδιότητες. Απλά δεν είμαι τόσο υπέρ του πρέπει στην γλώσσα. Δεν βλέπω γιατί *πρέπει* να υιοθετήσουμε κάποια ξεχωριστή μορφή, αν ο κόσμος δεν την χρησιμοποιεί. Και γιατί μάς νοιάζει αν δεν υπάρχει θηλυκή μορφή ενός ονόματος; Τι κακό κάνει αυτό στην γλώσσα; Γιατί πρέπει να πιέσουμε μια εξέλιξη; Δεν έχουμε εμπιστοσύνη στην εγγενή δυνατότητα και ικανότητα των γλωσσών να εξελίσσονται προς κατευθύνσεις που τις κάνουν πιο χρηστικές και πρακτικές σε σύγχρονη χρήση; Αν η γλώσσα αποκτήσει ανάγκη να γίνει μια αλλαγή για να επαναπροσαρμοστεί, αυτή θα γίνει αυτόματα.


----------



## Earion (Jul 25, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Γιατί πρέπει να πιέσουμε μια εξέλιξη;



Μα δεν πιέζουμε. Βρεθήκαμε μπροστά στην ανάγκη έκφρασης μιας έννοιας. Κατά ευτυχή σύμπτωση μάλιστα είμαστε μάρτυρες μιας από τις πρώτες πρώτες εμφανίσεις της.



> Δεν έχουμε εμπιστοσύνη στην εγγενή δυνατότητα και ικανότητα των γλωσσών να εξελίσσονται προς κατευθύνσεις που τις κάνουν πιο χρηστικές και πρακτικές σε σύγχρονη χρήση;



Αντιστρέφω το ερώτημα. *Εσύ *έχεις εμπιστοσύνη; Ο αναμάρτητος πρώτος τον λίθον βαλέτω.



> Αν η γλώσσα αποκτήσει ανάγκη να γίνει μια αλλαγή για να επαναπροσαρμοστεί, αυτή θα γίνει αυτόματα.



Λίγο σπρώξιμο προς την (εικαζόμενη) σωστή κατεύθυνση από ένα γλωσσικό φόρουμ δεν είναι και προς θάνατο.


Α, μην ξεχάσω: Εμένα μου αρέσουν τα εις --ισσα. Ιδιώτισσα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 25, 2012)

Σαφέστατα έχω εμπιστοσύνη. Ο κόσμος διαλέγει αυτό που του λέει το αισθητήριό του. Μάλιστα πιστεύω ότι οι άνθρωποι της γλώσσας αργούν υπερβολικά να πάρουν πρέφα πότε μια χρήση αλλάζει βάσει αισθητηρίου. Το αυτό για τα: έγκυος, ψήφος, διαμπερής, κτλ.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 26, 2012)

Εμένα να με συμπαθάτε, αλλά δεν θα αντισταθώ στον πειρασμό της τρολιάς. Πιστεύω, καταρχάς, ότι εν προκειμένω τα στραμπουληγμένα ελληνικά των δημοσιογράφων μας παρασύρουν σε ψευδοπροβλήματα.

Έπειτα, θεωρώ ότι η ύπαρξη γιούνισεξ τύπων σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις είναι εξαιρετικά πρακτική για μας. Οπωσδήποτε είναι χρήσιμη σε διοικητικές και δικαστικές υποθέσεις στις οποίες δεν πρέπει να δημοσιοποιηθεί η ταυτότητα του καταγγέλλοντος/ ενάγοντος/ προσφεύγοντος. Με τη λογική αυτή, διόλου δεν με χαλάει η λύση "ο/ η ιδιώτης" κι ας μοιάζει το θηλυκό ανώμαλα σχηματισμένο (μοιάζει, αλλά δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιος ότι πράγματι είναι ;) ).


----------



## sarant (Jul 26, 2012)

Αν αντί για ιδιώτη είχες άτομο που φοιτά σε ΑΕΙ και ήθελες να αναφερθείς χωρίς δημοσιοποίηση ταυτότητας, θα έγραφες φοιτητής/τρια;


----------



## SBE (Jul 26, 2012)

Χωρίς δημοσιοποίηση ταυτότητας εγώ θα έγραφα φοιτητής. Η ιδιότητα καλύπτει και τα δύο φύλα. Εκτός αν θες να γράψεις άτομο που φοιτά, αλλά έχει πολύ μπλα μπλα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 26, 2012)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, επειδή θα το δούμε πολύ αυτές τις μέρες, γιατί η ολυμπιονίκης; Γιατί όχι η ολυμπιονικήτρια;


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 26, 2012)

SBE said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, επειδή θα οτ δούμε πολύ αυτές τις μέρες, γιατί η ολυμπιονίκης; Γιατί όχι η ολυμπιονικήτρια;



καλό εναλλακτικό το Ολυμπιονικήτριες, αλλά έχει δυο συλλαβές παραπάνω, ενώ το νόημα της ανάρτησης από γυναίκα ιδιώτη σε ιδιώτρια είναι και να ελαττώσουμε τα εγχώρια πολυσύλλαβα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2012)

SBE said:


> γιατί η ολυμπιονίκης; Γιατί όχι η ολυμπιονικήτρια;


Το αρσενικό δεν είναι «ο ολυμπιονικητής».


ΥΓ. Η αρχαία ολυμπιονίκη είναι η νίκη σε Ολυμπιακούς αγώνες. Λένε πάντως μερικοί «η ολυμπιονίκη» και εννοούν το θηλυκό του ολυμπιονίκη.
http://www.google.com/search?q="η+ολυμπιονίκη"+OR+"της+ολυμπιονίκης"


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jul 26, 2012)

Το "ολυμπιονίκισσα" μου φαίνεται φυσικότερο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2012)

Αμέσως αμέσως μαζέψαμε τρεις τύπους που έχουν ήδη χρησιμοποιηθεί.


ΥΓ. Στο ΛΝΕΓ επισημαίνεται ότι η γενική πτώση του θηλυκού ολυμπιονίκη είναι «της ολυμπιονίκου».


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 26, 2012)

Επειδή πάντα υπάρχει και το αντίθετο άκρο -- αρκεί να βάλει το χεράκι του ένας δημοσιογράφος:


----------

